# Anyone have any good team name ideas?



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

Looking for a name for our new team next year. I thought I'd see if anyone has any good ideas for us. Thanks


----------



## Pauly F (Dec 2, 2005)

Most teams just use the names of their biggest sponsors. My biggest sponsor is the Morning Wood Lumber Company. I am in talks with Lenny's Raceday Mullet Factory for sponsorship next season. They are growing a new crop of clip-on racing mullets for harvest in late March - just in time to go on sale before the first of the series.


----------



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

Well if we can get a sponsor that would be cool. Were bigginers so we might not have much luck with that. 

When you get a sponsor do they help pay for anything? Like entry fees and such?


----------



## Harp (Nov 26, 2007)

I live in Lincoln NE and was wondering about your team. I plan on racing most of the races in the area next season.


----------



## nubcake (Nov 16, 2007)

Ive always like team "runs with scissors"


----------



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

Harp said:


> I live in Lincoln NE and was wondering about your team. I plan on racing most of the races in the area next season.


Well me and a friend from work are new to the mtb scene. I just started riding last year and my friend just got back into the sport himself. Neither one of us has race yet so this is all new to us next year. My friend wants to come up with a clever but funny name. Maybe we should race first and see if we're worthy of a name.

How often do you ride? What race were you thinking of doing next year?


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Pauly F said:


> I am in talks with Lenny's Raceday Mullet Factory for sponsorship next season. They are growing a new crop of clip-on racing mullets for harvest in late March - just in time to go on sale before the first of the series.


Riders sponsored by Lenny's have been pretty successful this last year.

Below- the Lelonde's with Brian Matter in tow at a cross race this season.
Center (L to R)- Jeff Hall?, Brian Matter, Marco Lelonde
Bottom- Matter has picked up a new sponsor sporting the "Snidley Whiplash Frostbite Protector" during Wisconsin's 'Cross Championships. He finished 2nd to Marco.


----------



## Harp (Nov 26, 2007)

I ride as much as I can. It is pretty much all I do outside of work and spending time with my family. I defintely plan on racing all of the Nebraska Lottery Psycowpath races next season as well as any in Kansas and Missouri that are reasonably close but would do more if I had someone to split some of the costs with.


----------



## GiantMartin (Sep 12, 2007)

The Blue Angels
The Skids


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I always wanted to name a band "Flying Buttress".


----------



## Sgt. Smash USMC (Oct 19, 2006)

Just pick something funny. My brother and a few friends went kayaking one summer in between adventure races and some how got to calling ourselves "team eye candy" , well it stuck and has stuck for 3 years even though we only raced a few times this year do to life getting in the way it is just fun to walk up and tell the registry table that we are with Team Eye Candy boy don't we get a few smiles and chuckles.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

nubcake said:


> Ive always like team "runs with scissors"


"Rides with Scissors" would be more appropriate.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

I've used:

Mighty Schmucks
Team Fish Sticks

I like Mighty Schmucks personally.


----------



## douglas (Nov 12, 2004)

team smack talking posers?

team crush them all?

team mud dogs?

team fatterthenu?

team fasterthenu?


----------



## crewcabrob (Nov 5, 2007)

Brown Skidmark Racing Its always been a favorite of mine


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

HUSKERS said:


> Looking for a name for our new team next year. I thought I'd see if anyone has any good ideas for us. Thanks


i've used Team Menstrual Cycles before but i doubt that would be appropriate for you. 

if you're looking to name a team for a 24 hr race (which is what Team Menstrual Cycles was for) then you can be as creative as you'd like. Other 24 hr teams i've raced with include Team Piss & Butterflies, and we had a team callled Slow Children Crossing but everyone bailed before the race.

if you're trying to name a team for a season of XC racing then, like someone else said, most teams just go with their title sponsor's name, e.g., i raced with the SourceBurn Factory Team (title sponsor: Burn Energy Drink) one season, and with Titus Cycles for 2 other seasons. if your primary sponsor is your LBS then usually the team goes with the name of the shop - e.g., Peachtree Bikes.

if you have no sponsorship or don't want to go with the name of yoru title sponsor then you can pretty much name yourself anything someone would be willing to say over a loudspeaker (e.g., "Team Tiny Heinie & the Assclowns" didn't go over so well).

rt


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

PASS ON LEFT would look good across the back of a jersey. Could probably use that jersey myself....


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

"Team Flatulence" might keep non-team mates from drafting you.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

G-Live said:


> PASS ON LEFT would look good across the back of a jersey. Could probably use that jersey myself....


Don could hand out truckloads of 'em at WORS.

I'm not sure this is useful but some MTB teams are the antithesis of teams. Being a member of the Bare Knuckle Brigade is that at times. I wasn't looking for a deep pocket sponsor as much as I was seeking single speed racing guidance. BKB provides that for me. I'm not sure of the origins of the BKB but nobody's asked me to do anything other than ride so I guess I'm happy at the moment.

If you're just looking to give yourself a goofy name, make it a good one and make it one you can say to your mother. There are children at the races.


----------



## Green_Canoe (Aug 18, 2006)

*Acronyms are fun sometimes:*

It just so happened an acronym of our last names spelled GASP. It was very appropriate so we added a puking stick figure logo and here we are. (The "S" member could make this race.):


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Riders sponsored by Lenny's have been pretty successful this last year.
> 
> Below- the Lelonde's with Brian Matter in tow at a cross race this season.
> Center (L to R)- Jeff Hall?, Brian Matter, Marco Lelonde
> Bottom- Matter has picked up a new sponsor sporting the "Snidley Whiplash Frostbite Protector" during Wisconsin's 'Cross Championships. He finished 2nd to Marco.


Center pic, guy on left is Eppen. I think Brian Eppen.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

The last team I was on for a 24 hour race....

Captain Dick and the Throbbing Members


----------



## guava (Jan 27, 2004)

You could use one of my unused band names...
team leghhumper
Bevis christ superstar
supple toddler
Team heavy flow
Team racing cocks (with a rooster logo of course)
Manhammer racing
Since you have no sponsor, you could race the first year as "the men in black". You could dress all in black, helmet included, with white lettering, paint your bikes black, etc. You will stand out in a sea of colors, and if you do well, you might be able to attract sponsors for next year.

I still like manhammer better though


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

My local team usually goes by our bike shop (main sponsor) on the race forms etc. 

Team Higher Ground...but on our jerseys and if someone asks its the MTBers....Say it out-loud and you'll understand.


----------



## danza (Nov 16, 2007)

*Team names?*

Im starting my own team this season got my name sorted but here's a few we came up with.

Team go till you blow

Rocket racing team

Velocity racing team

:thumbsup: Have fun


----------



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

danza said:


> Im starting my own team this season got my name sorted but here's a few we came up with.
> 
> Team go till you blow
> 
> ...


I like Velocity racing team. I can't wait till the season starts. April 5th is the first race.

Thanks everyone for the great name ideas. Keep them coming.


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

*try not to suck*

*TNTS*

*T*ry *N*ot *T*o *S*uck


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I raced with with a few buddies in the old CORPS for a while and we were Team Little Chocolate Donut


----------



## Asbury (Oct 26, 2006)

We did a twist on the acronym thing. We took the first two letters of each team members last name and came up with: PEMADUSI Racing. It's stuck for a while now.


----------



## hovdeboj (Nov 4, 2005)

*I've alwayse liked*

The name used by a local dragon boat race team "Mike Hunt and the Cunning Linguists" not very PC, or MTB specific but kind of funny.

I would like to put a team into the local 8 hour race under the name "D-F-L-8" as it covers the likely outcomes of the race.

(flat tires and placing DFL incase you missed it)


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

Team Bootywagon, but it's mine, you can't take it.


----------



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

Ross W. said:


> Team Bootywagon, but it's mine, you can't take it.


NICE!


----------



## ganginwood (Mar 29, 2005)

a group of guys that i ride with started this club
the hot tamales
http://www.hottamalescycling.com/

just the idea of making a kit with a half naked girl coming out of the corn field is funny enough. the people at louis garneau didn't want to make the kit because they said it was too provocative


----------



## heattreater (Feb 26, 2007)

Team sloth works.


----------



## zevy voom (Sep 12, 2007)

My team in the upcoming 24 Hrs in the Old Pueblo is called: Hold My Beer and Watch This Sh*t


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

My brothers and I did a couple 24hr races with a good friend as "3 Brothers and a Cracker". Its not funny until you realize that we are all white.


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

Seal Cub Clubbing Club

(its mine you can't have it)


----------



## OnyRS (Dec 17, 2007)

The Drunk Muppets. (Also works for a band.)


----------



## unstuckpilgrim (Nov 29, 2005)

Fallopian Swim Team works I think. You can seek sponsorship from Planned Parenthood, or the RNC. Maybe both.


----------

